# Python found on atm



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 22, 2009)

*Published:* 8-22-2009
*Source:* msn
*Author:* na

Customers wanting to make a cash withdrawal in one Serbian city risked feeling the squeeze instead.

Police in the southern city of Nis say they found a two metre python sprawled over a cash machine in the centre of the town.

Rescue unit commander Nenad Ristic said Friday that firefighters used a shovel and a bag to capture the snake.

No one has claimed ownership of the python, which is presumed to be an escaped pet - and perhaps for good reason. Police say the owner will be punished for negligence.

*Read More...*


----------

